# Which one is better?



## Gaberto77 (Oct 28, 2018)

Hi guys, kinda in a hurry this morning, but ive got a 1530 john deere with a 2446 qt bush hog front-end loader on it, and ive also got a 2440 john deere with no attachments on it. Ive heard the 1530 is better built and more reliable. Ive also heard the 2440 has had alot of transmission issues. I can only keep one, i need to sell one of them. The front end loader looks universal and i think it could be swoped out on either tractor. Which should i keep?

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Gaberto! I'm unfamiliar with either model, but it sure sounds like based on your mentions anyhow, that the 1530 is the one to keep. How long have you owned each of them? Which of them do you happen to like the best of them in terms of operating?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Both tractors are pretty much equal in reliability and durability. The hydraulic system on the 1530 is more prone to failure at the age of yours, than is the slightly better engineered hydraulic system on the 2440.

Both tractors when equipped with the partial power shift on the 1530, or the full power shift on the 2440, can have the power shift in either one destroyed in short order by improper shifting at low RPM. The collar shift in either one is equally durable. If the 2440 has the power shuttle for forward and reverse, it is a much more desirable tractor for loader work than the manual reverse 1530. But, one needs to know how to operate the power shuttle and not be shifting at full rpm and when moving.

Both tractors have engines that are prone to cavitation of the cylinder walls, and destruction of the cylinder seals, so require diligent maintenance of the coolant to avoid expensive failure.


----------



## Gaberto77 (Oct 28, 2018)

RC Wells said:


> Both tractors are pretty much equal in reliability and durability. The hydraulic system on the 1530 is more prone to failure at the age of yours, than is the slightly better engineered hydraulic system on the 2440.
> 
> Both tractors when equipped with the partial power shift on the 1530, or the full power shift on the 2440, can have the power shift in either one destroyed in short order by improper shifting at low RPM. The collar shift in either one is equally durable. If the 2440 has the power shuttle for forward and reverse, it is a much more desirable tractor for loader work than the manual reverse 1530. But, one needs to know how to operate the power shuttle and not be shifting at full rpm and when moving.
> 
> Both tractors have engines that are prone to cavitation of the cylinder walls, and destruction of the cylinder seals, so require diligent maintenance of the coolant to avoid expensive failure.


Thanks for the information!

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------

